# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Susan's Bird

## Hopes

Has anyone noticed that the bird which used to always appear in susans house has suddenly just disappeared? What's happened to it? Maybe it died in real life or the real owners wanted it back, does anyone know?

----------


## LostVoodoo

Dal sort of comes and goes, like Audrey, you don't see him in every epiosde, just when he's needed. it would be tough if you had animals in every single scene in the house! although, yeah, what do they do when such animals die?

----------


## bevanuk

Is it still the bird that used to be Bretts?

Shouldnt it be dead now?

----------


## Krystal Klear

You would think so, but what with the death of Cassie, could they handle another?!!

----------

